# New Pokémon type ideas!



## Feraligator (Oct 21, 2013)

If you have any fascinating ideas for new types, share it here. It's nice hearing ideas from others!

1. Light type
Super effective to: Dark, Ghost
Weak to: Dark, Fire, Ancient
Examples of Pok?mon who could be Light type: 
Ninetales, Jarichi, Chingling, Uxie, Cresselia, Audino, Haxorus, Meinfoo
Example of a move: Lightbulb
Power: 40
Accuracy: 90
A lightbulb that shines so bright that could temporarily blind a Pok?mon causing them to be confused.
The heat from the lightbulb could also burn.

2. Wood type
Super effective to: Water, Electric, Ground, Grass
Weak to: Steel, Rock, Fire, Flying
Not effective to: Wood, Steel
Examples of Pok?mon who could be Wood type:
Xerneas, Cubone, Marowak, Kangaskhan, Aggron, Torterra, Turtwig.
Examples of a move: Woodshot
Power: 80
Accuracy: 100
Little shards of wood shoot the target. It is impossible to miss because there's so many shards of wood.

3. Ancienttype
Super effective to: Ancient, Fighting, Light
Weak to: Ancient, Fighting, Ghost, Dark
Not effective to: Poison, Ghost
Examples of Pok?mon who could be the Ancient type:
Yamask, Cofagrigus, Archen, Archops, Dusknoir, Wobuffet, Unown


----------



## Th3 Mayor (Oct 21, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> If you have any fascinating ideas for new types, share it here. It's nice hearing ideas from others!
> 
> 1. Light type
> Super effective to: Dark, Ghost
> ...



Forgot Sudowoodo!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 21, 2013)

Th3 Mayor said:


> Forgot Sudowoodo!


Sudowoodo would still be rock. Its name is a play on words of Pseudo-wood (or fake wood). Out of those three, I've always imagined light type coming about at some point. I'd have to say Sound type. Bear with me here. Like Loudred, Exploud; Pok?mon that rely on sound or are sound-based, especially with their attacks.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2013)

Dark is already a bit underpowered. It is hurt by fairy and fighting, both of which often 1-hit most dark types.

I'd have thought dark would be super against light as well, because, you know, who is to say light is more overpowering?


----------



## Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

Electricity is "light" so I don't see the point in having a light type.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Oct 21, 2013)

Orange said:


> Electricity is "light" so I don't see the point in having a light type.



No it isn't, they're two separate phenomena. 

A light type would be the logical one to do, in fact I still think they should have done that instead of fairy. I think a sound type would affect the game too much, for example Boomburst would be reclassified and we don't want such a powerful, risk-free move being able to land super-effective hits.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah I see fairy as having taken the space that Light could have occupied.


----------



## Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> No it isn't, they're two separate phenomena.


I mean electricity creates light. Just look at the lightbulb move in the first post, that could easily be an electrical move.


----------



## Feraligator (Oct 21, 2013)

Orange said:


> I mean electricity creates light. Just look at the lightbulb move in the first post, that could easily be an electrical move.



Electricity has nothing to do with Dark or Ghost type Pok?mon. Also, Light types probably wouldn't be able to learn Electricity type moves.

That's like saying Ghost js basically Dark.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my idea:

1. Rubber type
Super effective on Electric and Fighting types.
Weak to Ice, Fire, and Normal types.
Examples of Pokemon who could be Rubber type:
Makuhita, Hariyama, Munchlax, Snorlax, Wailmer, and Wailord
Example of a move: BounceBack
Power: Opponent's move's base power (Example, thunder's is 120)
Accuracy: 100
PP: 5/5
The user puffs in it's stomach, waiting for an attack.  Whenever the opponent uses an attack move, the move does no damage against the user who used BounceBack, and instead hits the opponent who used it with the same power.  Bounceback does not reflect status conditions.


----------



## Dr J (Oct 22, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> If you have any fascinating ideas for new types, share it here. It's nice hearing ideas from others!
> 
> 1. Light type
> Super effective to: Dark, Ghost
> ...



I don't think ninetales would be good as a light type. Considering it learns a psychic type move via level up; I'd say it could be another fire/psychic type. Like Fennekin is.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 23, 2013)

there should be a food/object type


----------



## Music_123 (Oct 23, 2013)

sound type?
The pokemon that can learn Sing,Perish song and such?

Ability: Echoing Shout,it can double the attacks you made,so like double slap,it will turn into 4 slaps

Super effective:Flying and Normal and Dragon

Weakness:Ground and Dark


----------



## Silversea (Oct 24, 2013)

Music_123 said:


> sound type?
> The pokemon that can learn Sing,Perish song and such?
> 
> Ability: Echoing Shout,it can double the attacks you made,so like double slap,it will turn into 4 slaps
> ...



I don't understand why sound would be weak to ground and dark.

Plus noivern breaks the dragon effectiveness.


----------



## AlbertoEspancho (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a few ideas:

Light type-
Offense:
x2- grass, flying, ice, ghost and dark
x0.5- electric, rock and fairy
Defense:
x0.5(resistance)- fire, grass, ice, psychic, ghost and space
x2(weakness)- electric, bug, dark & fairy

would receive x1.5 offense in SUNNY DAY
ignores FLASH and SCREENS (REFLECT, LIGHT SCREEN)

Pok?mon changed (examples):
Staryu, Mareep, Porygon, Rotom, Litwick, Volcarona

Space Type-
_rare/ legendary type_
Offense:
x2- fire, water, grass, ground, flying, psychic, dragon, fairy
x0.5- poison, light
Defense:
x0.5(resistance)- ground, flying, ice, psychic, and fairy
x2(weakness)- bug, poison and dark

moves like DRACO METEPR and GRAVITY would become space-type

Pok?mon changed(examples):
Clefairy, Unown, Lunatone, Jirachi, Deoxys, Palkia

Also- Winged Pok?mon:
Flying type pokemon no longer have an immidiete immunity to ground-type moves. Instead, a new attribute will be given to Pokemon with wings, called Winged Pokemon. Now, Pokemon with wings who are not necessarily flying-type Pokemon can have the benefits that flying-type Pokemon currently have. For example, Volcarona has wings, but is still vunerable to ground-type moves. Its sprite has it off the ground, it has wings, but it is still vunerable ot ground-type moves. Now, Volcarona would recieve the Winged attribute that basically gives a Pokemon all the immunities and benefits of flying-type, without effecting it's current type. In Addition, this new attribute could serve as the list of acceptable Pokemon for Sky Battles.


----------



## puppy (Dec 17, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I don't understand why sound would be weak to ground and dark.
> 
> Plus noivern breaks the dragon effectiveness.



being a musician i happen to know that the ground absorbs sound
but im not sure how dark would do anything though

maybe sound can be super effective against psychic because it would break their consentration??


----------



## Silversea (Jan 15, 2014)

A recent type invention of mine is "sanguine". I already made a description on deviantart following my custom-made eeveelution of the type (see signature).



> Its a new type I made...sanguine, which just refers to a reddish colour or dye. Its like a dark magic sort of thing, think cultists and their sacrifices and stuff (not necessarily "blood magic" but along those lines). Its super effective on fairy and normal, not effective on psychic, ghost or itself, neutral elsewhere.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 15, 2014)

Light should be SE vs Dark, since darkness is the absence of light.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 16, 2014)

I think they should have done a bit more on the ??? type...


----------

